# Hola!



## Vlar (Dec 22, 2003)

Well, I don't really know how to speak spanish.. thats about the extent of it 

I've been lurking for a few weeks, and you all are very informative and helpful  . Looking forward to chiming in once in awhile.

I'm a newbie when it comes to lifting but I'm starting to get into it on a consistent basis.  I'm like 6'2" and about 204# 25%BF and looking to cut out that BF to 10-12% and bring weight down to 170-180ish during this next year. Hoping (well already have!) to  draw some wisdom from these forums 

Vlar


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome !


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 22, 2003)

Bienvenido, there is a whole lot of info here you'll find very useful on diet.


----------



## atherjen (Dec 22, 2003)

Aloah!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2003)

Vlar welcome to IM!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Var (Dec 23, 2003)

Welcome Vlar!  I'm sure people will confuse our screennames for years to come.


----------



## MikeKy (Dec 23, 2003)

Welcome! You won't be disappointed here.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 24, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Pepper (Dec 24, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlar (Dec 24, 2003)

Mucho Gracias! (hey, guess I know 2 spanish words)

Merry Christmas too


----------



## Vlar (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm resurfacing from the murky sedentary depths of inactivity and excuses. Figured I should re-introduce instead of re-topic. 

So while it hasn???t been a total waste of gym time.. my current stats are 210#, 17-18%BF, its been a bit sloppy and inconsistent.. although, now I???m at it again and feel as if I???m in better shape than I ever was at the moment and only marching forward???been very consistent at hitting the gym 4x a week and doing cardio. My immediate goals are to develop overall strength while I bring my BF down, and then consider a serious regime to build mass.

Probably will start a journal here soon and hope to get some much needed sound advice.  I do keep a log online at another site which only has a handful of active members (http://www.geekfitness.com) it probably attracts more to the palm pilot carrying type, but hey, we need exercise too. Feedback could be better as opposed to the traffic in here ).. at any rate, the stronger I get the more often you'll see me.


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

Vlar welcome again


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Jan 1, 2006)

welcome to IM!


----------

